
Why Zoom Doesn’t Have Product/Market Fit - tosh
https://usefyi.com/zoom-product-market-fit/
======
SheinhardtWigCo
This article is evidence of the insidious effect of Google Search.

The methodology is silly and would be met with ridicule if presented in an
academic or professional context. The author came up with an eyebrow-raising
hypothesis that is sure to drive clicks, conducted a Twitter poll, and then
twisted the results of the poll to fit the hypothesis.

The web has slowly become a wasteland of junk content written primarily for
search crawler software to consume. I don't blame the author of this article
or others like it. A fledgling SaaS company has little chance of survival
unless they build out a content farm and spew links to it all over the web.

The problem is that the content doesn't need to make sense or have any
intellectual value. It just needs to a) attract as many clicks as possible, b)
mention as many relevant keywords as possible, and c) not be plagiarized.

~~~
hnhnshah
I am the author. I would 100% agree with you IF the article was indeed based
on a single Twitter poll.

------
foobaw
everything looks great but the fact that people found Skype to be a possible
alternative is questionable. Has anyone used Skype recently for conference
calls? My experience was atrocious - everything was so slow, video quality was
horrible, and the UX was confusing.

